# dark green/blue algae



## malawistu (5 Jan 2012)

Tank specifications - 60 litres.
Lighting - 2xT8/15Wat - Daily photoperiod 8h
CO2 - Pressurised None.
Filtration - Filter fluval 205/LPH 680
Fertilisation routine - ferropol 24/weekly weekly added day by day 

Hello there i have just set up a new 70l tank displaced to 60l and i am having a problem with a dark green/blue algae that is in small dots my tank has lots of ferns and moss in it and seems to be killing the leafs off any help would be appreciated


----------



## mdhardy01 (5 Jan 2012)

Blue green algae or bga is caused by low nitrate
I think that the ferts you are dosing are only micro you need to add npk either via ei method you can read up on this in the ferts section or with an all in one mix 
Matt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malawistu (6 Jan 2012)

Thanks I'm putting ferropol daily and weekly putting the weekly in daily at 1.45m witch is the weekly amount divided by 7 was going to start using easy carbo is there anything out there that would serve me better


----------



## barturas (9 Jan 2012)

malawistu said:
			
		

> Tank specifications - 60 litres.
> Lighting - 2xT8/15Wat - Daily photoperiod 8h
> CO2 - Pressurised None.
> Filtration - Filter fluval 205/LPH 680
> Fertilisation routine - ferropol 24/weekly weekly added day by day




too low of light .. get reflectors and set up another T8 tube ...
co2 - 30ppm ... (get dropchecker)
get NPK fertilizers! this is most important!


----------



## foxfish (9 Jan 2012)

Another light! that would be 45w over a 60lt none C02 tank?  :? 
I run 200lt with C02 & use 76w.


----------



## malawistu (9 Jan 2012)

My lights have reflectors I was going to start adding c02 via easy  dose my firts not have npk do I need to change ?


----------



## GillesF (9 Jan 2012)

No, your lighting is fine. Adding more light will only increase the demand for NO3 (which is already problematic due to the BGA)

You might want to try a black-out for a few days. First remove as much BGA as possible, then block any lighting source using plastic bags, ... and after 4 days do a water change and dose nutritients.

*edit* You say you do not add NO3 or PO4?


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Jan 2012)

A black out usually helps to cure the problem but be sure to buy some fertiliser which had Nitrates, Phosphates and Potassium in it, Tropica Plant Nutrition Plus is my recommendation. Your lighting seems fine to me.


----------



## malawistu (9 Jan 2012)

GillesF said:
			
		

> No, your lighting is fine. Adding more light will only increase the demand for NO3 (which is already problematic due to the BGA)
> 
> You might want to try a black-out for a few days. First remove as much BGA as possible, then block any lighting source using plastic bags, ... and after 4 days do a water change and dose nutritients.
> 
> *edit* You say you do not add NO3 or PO4?


I dose ferropol 24 and ferropol weekly


----------



## malawistu (9 Jan 2012)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> A black out usually helps to cure the problem but be sure to buy some fertiliser which had Nitrates, Phosphates and Potassium in it, Tropica Plant Nutrition Plus is my recommendation. Your lighting seems fine to me.


as above


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Jan 2012)

To my knowledge, neither of these contain Nitrates, I could be mistaken though....


----------



## GillesF (9 Jan 2012)

Ferropol 24 does not contain nitrates nor phosphates, only trace elements. Ferropol seems te be the same product but on weekly basis?

Adding trace elements (= micro elements) is a good start but your plants really need NO3, PO4 and carbon (= macro elements) to grow well.


----------



## malawistu (9 Jan 2012)

ok thank you so could you recommend a good fert and can ferropol be used to remineralise ro water ?


----------



## GillesF (9 Jan 2012)

Use the Ferropol as a source of trace elements. For KNO3 and KH2PO4 I recommend Easy-Life Fosfo and Nitro but that's my own preference. You can also buy dry salts instead of liquid fertilizers.

For dosing I recommend the Estimative Index. Check the EI sticky on this forum for more information.


----------



## mdhardy01 (9 Jan 2012)

Or for an all in one TPN+ 
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a1Matt (9 Jan 2012)

+1 on TPN+ as recommended fert.
Or DIY TPN+ if you want to save money in the long run.


----------

